# swt in eclipse



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt in eclipse3.2 mit swt arbeiten, weiß aber nicht wirklich was ich jetzt machen muss.
also ich denk ich brauche 	

eclipse-SDK-3.2.2-win32.zip  z.b. von http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.2-200702121330/index.php 

oder?

und wie muss ich das jetzt in eclipse einfügen? 

und eine andere frage: wenn ich mit swt eine oberfläche mache kann das unter linux auch laufen?

danke, steffi


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Geht es um ein PlugIn, oder Standalone?

Ja, es gibt auch SWT Bibliotheken für Linux.


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

ich denke ein plugin reicht doch damit ich weiter mit meinem eclipse arbeiten kann oder?
hab da nicht so wirklich ahnung von


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Willst *du* ein Plugin, oder eine Standalone Applikation schreiben?


----------



## byte (22. Aug 2007)

www.eclipse.org/swt

Runterladen und Jar einbinden.


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

ich möchte eine Applikation schreiben

@byto: hättest dir vielleicht mal meine Frage durchlesen sollen...
auf der seite kann man viel runterladen und ich weiß nicht genau was davon und vor allem nicht wie ich das dann einbinde...


----------



## noctaru (23. Aug 2007)

Ach, soviel gibt es dort doch für Windows nicht. 

Aber schau Dir doch mal das an: http://www.cs.umanitoba.ca/~eclipse/
oder auch dies: http://www.developer.com/java/other/article.php/3330861

Aus Deiner Frage konnte ich leider nicht entnehmen, was Du bei Dir schon alles eingerichtet hast, in Eclipse. 
Anbei sei noch auf die SWT Documentation unter http://www.eclipse.org/swt/docs.php verwiesen


PS.: Für eine andere Platform (Linux,OS X etc.) müssen nur die (für die Platform) portierten SWT-Biblioteken vorhanden sein.


----------



## byte (23. Aug 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @byto: hättest dir vielleicht mal meine Frage durchlesen sollen...
> auf der seite kann man viel runterladen und ich weiß nicht genau was davon und vor allem nicht wie ich das dann einbinde...


Vielleicht hättest Du Dir die Seite, die ich verlinkt habe, mal genau durchlesen sollen...
Da findest Du alle nötigen Informationen, die Du brauchst. Sogar eine Anleitung für Dummies zur SWT-Entwicklung mit Eclipse.


Im übrigen empfiehlt es sich vor dem Posten (und vor allem vor dem Flamen) erstmal ein wenig nachzudenken. Dann hättest sicherlich auch Du bemerkt, dass das hier totaler Schwachsinn ist: :roll:


			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich denk ich brauche
> 
> eclipse-SDK-3.2.2-win32.zip z.b. von http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.2-200702121330/index.php
> 
> und wie muss ich das jetzt in eclipse einfügen?


----------

